# Nervous Dad



## vtemti (Jul 19, 2005)

I am taking my daughter to the airport tomorrow (Wednesday the 20th) to fly to LA. She is spending the night in a motel and on Thursday will be flying to China for three weeks. This is not the first time that she has traveled abroad. In her junior year of high school she went to Japan for a month. I was nervous then and even though she is 21 now, I am still nervous. The big kicker is that when she went to Japan it was in August of 2001. Her flight was AA flight 11 out of Boston. Well, we all know what happened in September, just one month later. That really hit home and I am now facing those same jitters.

Any words of wisdom?

Dan


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Just know that your daughter is an adult now, and knows how to handle most situations. I traveled to Japan twice since 9/11, completely alone. My parents were scared but just make sure to get her an international call card, and have her call whenever she lands! That's the best advice I can give, I know it was relieving to hear my moms voice. As far as being scared? I think your gonna be scared no matter what, but given her aptatude in traveling it seems, I think you can put some of your worries to rest.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't let us know where she's going, or Jon may end up missing... and on a flight for Japan


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> * Don't let us know where she's going, or Jon may end up missing... and on a flight for Japan *


 Might just have to contact my friends in the TSA and arrange for the "extra special" screening if he does that.  h34r:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 19, 2005)

She'll be fine.    I worked out of the country when I was 21.

Besides, China's really strict.  There's not much crime there, so that's a good thing, right?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jul 19 2005, 08:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jul 19 2005, 08:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> * Don't let us know where she's going, or Jon may end up missing... and on a flight for Japan *


Might just have to contact my friends in the TSA and arrange for the "extra special" screening if he does that.  h34r: [/b][/quote]
  :blink:  Now, that... would suck!  Really.. It would, I would prolly leave the airport and drive to avoid that happening. Even if I had to drive all night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I avoided a "pat down" at O'hare in 03 by telling the guy that I had a potentially fatal allergy to latex gloves. I even brought a medic alert bracelet with interchangable discs. Normally I wear one for diabetes, but it came with 10 different discs w/ assorted symptoms/allergies, so I always wear that one when I can't avoid flying. Other wise I'd drive. It also helps getting through security, I'd flag one of the heavily armed guards and tell them that I don't feel well, and I just want to hurry and get through so I can get some orange juice, etc at the food court so I don't miss my flight.  :lol:  works all the time.


----------



## 007medic (Jul 20, 2005)

Alex, you have all the tricks packed up your sleeve somewhere don't you?

Dan, you daughter will be fine! Keep us updated on all that she is doing in China!


Lyns


----------



## vtemti (Jul 21, 2005)

Well this trip has started off nicely. My supposed five hour round trip to Bradley International to drop off Christine, turned into a fifteen hour trip. 

Bradley is approximately 2 hours from here. We got her there with plenty of time to spare so we (my son and I) stayed with her until she had to go through security (about an hour) and then we left for home. We got about half way home when my cell rings and Christine says her flight was cancelled do to T Storms in Chicago (where she would pick up a connecting flight to LA) and that all other flights from Bradley were booked. We then turned around and traveled the hour back to pick her up. Meanwhile, Christine was trying to schedule another flight from possibly another airport.

When we got back to Bradley, Christine was waiting for us and said she had another flight, but it was out of JFK at 9:00pm (at this point its a little before 4:00pm). So, off to New York we go.  

Turns out that wasn't the end of the problems either. Her flight out of JFK was delayed for better than an hour because they lost the runway lights. Needless to say, we originally had expected to be home by 3:00pm, but did not arrive home until 3:00am this morning.

I hope this wasn't an omen or it's going to be a long 3 weeks.

PS  She did finally arrive safely in LA at about 12:30 their time. She meets up with her group this morning for a flight to Tokyo and then on to Beijing.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 21, 2005)

OOPS, I let Jon know. Sorry! :unsure:


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 21 2005, 01:44 PM
> * OOPS, I let Jon know. Sorry! :unsure: *


  Jon's at work..... can't get to Philly international for at least another 2 hours.....

j/k - Really.... I'm playing along.... I don't care


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow, what a mess. Rather than an omen, maybe it's the worst part being over. There's always some impending difficulty on a trip, now she's free and clear to enjoy herself and come home without any problems


----------



## vtemti (Jul 21, 2005)

The good thing about this whole ordeal was that she was able to find another flight that we were able to get her on and it was also the last seat available. If she couldn't have found a flight to get her to LA by 9:55 this am the whole trip for her would have been over. It is not like she could have rescheduled everything because going as a group, they also have an itinery and she would have been behind them all the way. Not to mention that the trip from LA to China and back to LA (3 weeks) is paid for by the "School for International Living". Our only responsibility was to get her to LA and back. 

I am feeling better though, as she should be with her group at this point. I know she is now an adult, but it's hard to let go and the "dad worries" will probably never go away.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 21 2005, 02:33 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 21 2005, 02:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jul 21 2005, 01:44 PM
> * OOPS, I let Jon know. Sorry! :unsure: *


 Jon's at work..... can't get to Philly international for at least another 2 hours.....

j/k - Really.... I'm playing along.... I don't care [/b][/quote]
 Oh and Jon, the other alternate flight/s that she was looking at (times didn't work) would have put her in Philly at some point.


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 21 2005, 03:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 21 2005, 03:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh and Jon, the other alternate flight/s that she was looking at (times didn't work) would have put her in Philly at some point. [/b][/quote]
 Now, that would have workded out nicely.....


----------



## vtemti (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jul 20 2005, 11:44 AM
> * Dan, you daughter will be fine! Keep us updated on all that she is doing in China!
> 
> 
> *


 This is an email I received this week from Christine. I know that she is limited on was to communicate with us, but at least I know she is doing OK.

Hi Dad and Candi!

How are things in Vermont? Yesterday it poured, but I still went to
different places in Beijing. I got to visit the Forbidden City and the
Great Wall of China during the two days that my group got to stay there.
Now I am staying in the New Friendship Hotel in Luoyang Village for the
night. I got to talk with some of the locals in a park with my group.
Since we are Americans, everyone wants to talk with us and practice
their English skills. They even sat us down and bought 5 bottles of beer
for the group. I have never drank so much beer in my life! During the
past 3 days, I have had three main liquids, bottled water, tea and beer
at ALL meals. Today was the first time I got to drink some Cola, and I
had to specially ask for that, since I am so sick of beer!
Tomorrow is my first homestay, which is located in the Lui Fu village.
I am not sure if I will have internet access again during the trip, so I
will see you soon! Please say hi to grandma and grandpa for me. I would
write them an email, but I am being charged for using the internet at
the moment. Thanks!!

Love, Chris


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

So, Jon has had an eight day head start.  He could be there by now.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 29 2005, 09:17 PM
> * So, Jon has had an eight day head start.  He could be there by now. *


 Have you heard from him in the last week?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

He posted yesterday. But he could be in China by now... To watch the fish.


----------



## Phridae (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 29 2005, 08:54 PM
> * He posted yesterday. But he could be in China by now... To watch the fish. *


  :lol:


----------



## Phridae (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 19 2005, 08:24 PM
> * Don't let us know where she's going, or Jon may end up missing... and on a flight for Japan *


 Whats in Japan?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jul 29 2005, 09:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jul 29 2005, 09:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 19 2005, 08:24 PM
> * Don't let us know where she's going, or Jon may end up missing... and on a flight for Japan *


Whats in Japan? [/b][/quote]
 Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jul 29 2005, 11:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jul 29 2005, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 19 2005, 08:24 PM
> * Don't let us know where she's going, or Jon may end up missing... and on a flight for Japan *


Whats in Japan? [/b][/quote]
 Worlds center for electronic technologies?

All kinds of awesome museums, monuments, tales of tragedy of the most catastrophic event of any war.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh sure, get all serious on me.

I've been to Japan, and for the most part found it a wonderful country that is not really fond of foreigners.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 29 2005, 11:31 PM
> * Oh sure, get all serious on me.
> 
> I've been to Japan, and for the most part found it a wonderful country that is not really fond of foreigners. *


Well, we blew them up... Twice.. Split atoms in their back yard. No wonder they don't want us there. Not wanting to get into a geopolitical arguement, I lost family in WWII also, but still. We're lucky they don't hold a grudge. My flat screen, plasma TV is a Sony.. and it rocks.

Just think what the world of home entertainment would be like if we didn't have Japan?

Just think what Jon could do to our foreign relations?    We could be in WWIII by morning if he doesn't find the fish he's looking for. Besides, he might go to China instead and start a world ending war.

TIME MAGAZINE asia


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not disagreeing with you


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 29 2005, 11:37 PM
> * I'm not disagreeing with you *


 Didn't say you were, I'm just being a nerd. I can't help it, it's like buying EMS crap on eBay. I try to hold back, but it just bursts out like a dam break.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## 007medic (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, it is great to hear that she made it there ok and is having a great time!

Jon, well that is a whole other problem that we have on our hands! Anyone know how to get ahold of him and make sure that he is not overseas trying to "learn more English" as Chris has stated. LOL


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 29 2005, 09:54 PM
> * He posted yesterday. But he could be in China by now... To watch the fish. *


 Nice... bringing my own posts back to haunt me....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 30 2005, 02:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 30 2005, 02:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 29 2005, 09:54 PM
> * He posted yesterday. But he could be in China by now... To watch the fish. *


Nice... bringing my own posts back to haunt me.... [/b][/quote]
 You don't need the posts to help you with that.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 30 2005, 08:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 30 2005, 08:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need the posts to help you with that. [/b][/quote]
 As we all can see he went from the baby medic to forum loser. I would think that alone is self explainatory. :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 30 2005, 10:18 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 30 2005, 10:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As we all can see he went from the baby medic to forum loser. I would think that alone is self explainatory. :lol: [/b][/quote]
 I hadn't noticed that. Baby Medic was more fitting.


----------

